# Do you think your ethnicity/accent affects your rating?



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm a young white Caucasian and sometimes I think people are unfortunately "refreshed" to get someone like me which is why my ratings are much higher than they should be. I've never dipped below 4.9 and I don't offer anything, I don't dress well and I play my own music on Spotify at a decent volume pretty much constantly.

Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Iceagetlc said:


> I'm a young white Caucasian and sometimes I think people are unfortunately "refreshed" to get someone like me which is why my ratings are much higher than they should be. I've never dipped below 4.9 and I don't offer anything, I don't dress well and I play my own music on Spotify at a decent volume pretty much constantly.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong.


Check my thread Rude Pax = Evil Ant. That whole situation came about because I have tan skin and was mistaken for Latina. I'm Italian, but I missed one turn on a dark street and the pax thought I couldn't read the street signs because they were in English. Washington State has an abundance of Mexican residents. I've often heard very negative comments about Mexican people in this state. NO Mexican has, or would ever mistake me for Mexican. Whites do ( not all, just the really ignorant, inbred ones .) I've had to get in the face of more than a few who made that mistake with me and began treating me negatively and under the assumption that I couldn't read or understand English. As for Uber......I've had more than a few pax get in my car and stammer, "O-O-Oh!! You DO speak English!! Great!!"

Yeah! My family came here in 1863! I better!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

No matter what color you are, it can negatively affect your rating if you don't, or can't, talk to people. I try to treat everyone like a human being. My best memories of rides are from African Americans, Indians and Chinese. I only mention this because I'm white. Everyone has a great story. I try to get it out of them.

Now, language is different. The USA is primarily English speaking. You take a job dealing with the public, you better speak the local language. If you don't, of course it will affect your ratings. Learning the local language is a sign of respect. I can't even imagine driving in India or China or France and not knowing the language.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I find that pax don't car about skin color for the most part. If you have trouble putting together coherent sentences when you speak, you will get rated poorly. Accent doesn't matter much in this regard either as long as you can form sentences that can be understood. Im black and I have never really had an issue with this. The worse I had was this pilot I picked up who asked me why I was driving Uber while " my mates were making money in the tech and startup industry". I simply gave him a blank stare and 1 star afterwards.


----------



## FormerDriverAtl (Nov 15, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Check my thread Rude Pax = Evil Ant. That whole situation came about because I have tan skin and was mistaken for Latina. I'm Italian, but I missed one turn on a dark street and the pax thought I couldn't read the street signs because they were in English. Washington State has an abundance of Mexican residents. I've often heard very negative comments about Mexican people in this state. NO Mexican has, or would ever mistake me for Mexican. Whites do ( not all, just the really ignorant, inbred ones .) I've had to get in the face of more than a few who made that mistake with me and began treating me negatively and under the assumption that I couldn't read or understand English. As for Uber......I've had more than a few pax get in my car and stammer, "O-O-Oh!! You DO speak English!! Great!!"
> 
> Yeah ****! My family came here in 1863! I better!


No offense, but Rome is in Italy. Romans did speak Latin. Latin is italian. Their colony of Hispania spoke latin as well.

Italians, French, Spaniards, Romanians, Italians, and Mediterranean islands between are of latin heritage.

They mistake you as Latin because you are Latin.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

FormerDriverAtl said:


> No offense, but Rome is in Italy. Romans did speak Latin. Latin is italian. Their colony of Hispania spoke latin as well.
> 
> Italians, French, Spaniards, Romanians, Italians, and Mediterranean islands between are of latin heritage.
> 
> They mistake you as Latin because you are Latin.


No offense taken, I love my Latina friends. But we Italians are Mediterranean. Just like our cousin's across the pond, the Armenians and Greeks. We do speak a language derived of Latin, but then so is a bit of English, to some degree. Back in new York, where I'm from, if I was hanging around my Puerto Rican friends, then most folks thought we were all Puerto Rican, due to my mixture with Irish I have a flatter nose and curly hair

However up in Washington state, the Latin culture is Mexican and they have a very strong Aztec appearance. Round faces, slightly slanted eyes, darker reddish-brown skin tone, and black hair and eyes. First time I came out here and saw them I mistook them for Eskimo, due to the close proximity to Alaska over here. Not saying they all look like that, but the majority. Not too many Chicano's around here like LA. However I've spent a lot of time in California (LA and the Bay Area), Texas, Arizona too and no one there neither white not Latin, mistook me for Latina. They admitted they didn't know what the hell I was, but they knew I wasn't Latina.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

I see the same thing, 2 years on the platform with a current rating of 4.91 and I constantly hear "oh thank God, you speak english". I've never handed out water or candy and the only axillary cord I have is reserved for my phone.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Ratings are Racist should be a new trend on twitter


----------



## Orange president (Mar 25, 2017)

It's the black folks who always have a low rating. I wonder why. But I see black folks rate poorly. It's always the young ghetto or hillbillies who rate you poorly.
Drive all day in a the low income neighbourhood or the monorities you surely will be deactivated in a week.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Orange president said:


> It's the black folks who always have a low rating. I wonder why. But I see black folks rate poorly. It's always the young ghetto or hillbillies who rate you poorly.
> Drive all day in a the low income neighbourhood or the monorities you surely will be deactivated in a week.


That's racist


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Orange president said:


> It's the black folks who always have a low rating. I wonder why. But I see black folks rate poorly. It's always the young ghetto or hillbillies who rate you poorly.
> Drive all day in a the low income neighbourhood or the monorities you surely will be deactivated in a week.


 That is why there is a go offline feature so you dont get additional trips after you dropoff in the hood.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Iceagetlc said:


> I'm a young white Caucasian and sometimes I think people are unfortunately "refreshed" to get someone like me.


If in the cab or the UberX car, I do receive similar remarks from time to time.



Lissetti said:


> "O-O-Oh!! You DO speak English!! Great!!"
> 
> Yeah! My family came here in 1863!


No, testa di _________, non parlo inglese, perchè non parli italiano? Macche ____________fa? Stronzatte!

When I lived in Montréal, I went with a guy who was applying for a job. The guy doing the hiring was a "bloke" (Québec French for English Canadian). My friend filled out the application and gave it to the receptionist. She took it to the guy doing the hiring. He came out and made a nasty remark about French Canadians and told the receptionist to tell us to get lost. I told my friend, who was unilingual (Yes, there are still unilingual French Canadians, even in Montréal--although this happened many years back) what the guy said. My friend told me to let him have it, so I did. You would have paid to see the look on the guy's face:

"You speak _*Ennnnnnglish???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????*_"

"Well I hope the ________so I speak English, I might have a French surname, but I was born and raised in the U.S. of A., so I HOPE that I can speak English!"


----------



## FormerDriverAtl (Nov 15, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If in the cab or the UberX car, I do receive similar remarks from time to time.
> 
> No, testa di _________, non parlo inglese, perchè non parli italiano? Macche ____________fa? Stronzatte!
> 
> ...


This is what I was saying. Anglos have a problem with latins.

You may say no, Mexicans are different. They're not. A good number of "white" Americans are mixed with native American or African American.

In other words, a Mediterranean (spain is Mediterranean too) mixing with an Aztec and an angolan is the same as a Brit mixing with a Cherokee or Sioux and a Nigerian. Or an Italian in Argentina mixing with a Native Uruguayan and Afro Brazilian.

Same difference.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

FormerDriverAtl said:


> You may say no, Mexicans are different.


I have no problem with Mexicans. They might find my Salamanca-Spanish-with-a-heavy-_*cadenza-italiana*_ that turns totally into Italian after about fifteen minutes curious, but I have not had a problem with them because they are Mexican.

I have had problems with [rectal apertures] of all sizes, ages, ethnicities, colors, genders, creeds, races..........................


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Wardell Curry said:


> That is why there is a go offline feature so you dont get additional trips after you dropoff in the hood.


Which is why you let them take cabs. You don't want to deal with that trouble.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Being able to speak English coherently helps with your ratings. A lot of drivers don't speak English well. I've gotten a driver named Mohammed with a 4.9 so race isn't much of a factor. He spoke perfect English


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I was born in Sandiego and was raised in U.S. Navy bases around the globe, i speak fluent English and Spanish, native in English.

"Drives really well for an Asian"

"You drive really well for an Asian"



I figure as long as I drive at least OK i should be good.... i'm still better than the average Asian in driving ability... (Go ahead and call me racist) so... i'm probobly fine.




Also


"What country are you from?"

(depends on my mood)

"Hando City"

"Nipon"

"California"

"East Asia"

"Canada"

"Here"

"Rhodesia" (usually for laughs, no one get's the joke)

"USSR"


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If in the cab or the UberX car, I do receive similar remarks from time to time.
> 
> No, testa di _________, non parlo inglese, perchè non parli italiano? Macche ____________fa? Stronzatte!
> 
> ...


Lol yes your right! I just bust their English wanting bubble and ask them, in Italian, if THEY speak Italian!



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I was born in Sandiego and was raised in U.S. Navy bases around the globe, i speak fluent English and Spanish, native in English.
> 
> "Drives really well for an Asian"
> 
> ...


Like I said my family got here in 1863, the Italians. The Irish, 1920's. So when some pax asks what country I'm from, I say Pangaea. Most just mumble "Oh, that's nice." Some dumb a$$'s have asked, "So......Do ..........You speak.........Pangenese? Is that how you say it?"


----------



## FormerDriverAtl (Nov 15, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Lol yes your right! I just bust their English wanting bubble and ask them, in Italian, if THEY speak Italian!
> 
> Like I said my family got here in 1863, the Italians. The Irish, 1920's. So when some pax asks what country I'm from, I say Pangaea. Most just mumble "Oh, that's nice." Some dumb a$$'s have asked, "So......Do ..........You speak.........Pangenese? Is that how you say it?"


Pananese is so exotical soundimg


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

FormerDriverAtl said:


> Pananese is so exotical soundimg


I probably should have elaborated. 299 to 270 million years ago, during the Permian period, all the continents were one giant land mass. This super continent was called Pangaea. During the early Jurassic Period, the continent began to break apart to form the separate continents of the earth today.
I was being a smart A$$ to the pax, since technically, we all ( plants, dinosaurs, man, and animals) came from Pangaea.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I don't think my ethnicity/accent affects my ratings/tips as much as the sign that I have posted in my vehicle which reads "I'm not racist, I hate everybody the same".



Lissetti said:


> I probably should have elaborated. 299 to 270 million years ago, during the Permian period,


I remember back then DinoUber was about the same price as Uber is today.


----------



## FormerDriverAtl (Nov 15, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I probably should have elaborated. 299 to 270 million years ago, during the Permian period, all the continents were one giant land mass. This super continent was called Pangaea. During the early Jurassic Period, the continent began to break apart to form the separate continents of the earth today.
> I was being a smart A$$ to the pax, since technically, we all ( plants, dinosaurs, man, and animals) came from Pangaea.


So, when people ask where are you from, they should be saying when are you from instead?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

As a white Anglo-Saxon male, I have absolutely NO doubt that ethnicity affects ratings. I don't think it's the main thing that drags ratings down, but I'm sure it's a negative factor for many drivers.

I get a lot of happy comments because I speak English (even from Latin riders), and a lot of thinly-veiled racial comments about drivers who supposedly don't speak English.

Here in Miami, we have a lot of diversity, and a lot of variance in the levels of English fluency. There are some people here who absolutely speak zero English -- not one word. But more often than not, the _real _problem is either accent or confidence in speaking English. I can't tell you how many pax I've had who start off by saying, "My English not too good," and then we have a perfectly fine 10-minute conversation during the ride. A lot of drivers also fall into that category whose skills are much better than their confidence in carrying on a conversation with an "American."

That said, I really think the biggest determinants of our driver ratings are the _*hours*_ we drive, and the *cars *we drive. I have no doubt that late-night drunk run pax consistently rate drivers lower than Mr. Businessman.

I drive part-time, about 75% mornings, and I have a nice car in great condition. I do nothing special -- no water, mints, donuts, champagne, etc. The lowest my rating has ever been is 4.93, and it was only there for two days. I'm sure there are many better drivers than I who have ratings of 4.8 or lower _because of the hours they drive and the type of pax they pick up._



Lissetti said:


> Like I said my family got here in 1863, the Italians. The Irish, 1920's.


My MIL is a wonderful lady...really. But she's 150% Italian, and she HATES Cubans. No reason; they're just not Italian.

Whenever she goes on one of her rants, I always shut her up with, "But Grandma, you DO know they were here in Florida 350 years before the Italians...right?" She steams for a bit, but she shuts up.



> So when some pax asks what country I'm from, I say Pangaea. Most just mumble "Oh, that's nice." Some dumb a$$'s have asked, "So......Do ..........You speak.........Pangenese? Is that how you say it?"


Answer them. _"Bok-blesh. Ja-mens conga peh joie. No?"_ They'll be telling friends about the amazing Panganese woman who was their Uber driver. You'll be featured prominently in their Snapchat story!


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

I want all "you people" off my lawn NOW!


----------



## FormerDriverAtl (Nov 15, 2015)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> I want all "you people" off my lawn NOW!
> View attachment 110338


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't hear it much, but my good friend who drives an SUV-class vehicle gets it all the time: "Oh, thanks goodness you're white!" 

And he's not a handsome young guy, either--he's over 50, kinda fat, wears a ball cap, and has a tooth missing on the side (not a joke). I guess they have him pegged as a Trump supporter by how he looks and therefore think it's safe to speak their minds.

He's actually a liberal and his day job is in IT, but whatever... as he says, "If they like Trump, then I like Trump. If they love Dave Chappelle, then I do too. If they hate Louis CK, so do I. It's only for ten minutes."


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

FormerDriverAtl said:


>


You got it wrong.

It's


----------

